# الكوريون يكشفون عن أذكى روبوت في العالم



## ahmedeldeep (23 يونيو 2006)

*الكوريون يكشفون عن أذكى روبوت في العالم* 

بعد أن استحوذت كل من الصين واليابان على أخبار المخترعات الحديثة ذات الأفكار الرائدة والتكنولوجيا المتطورة ، أراد الكوريون الإعلان عن أنفسهم وأنهم موجودون بقوة في ساحة المبتكرين ، حيث كشف علماء كوريون عن روبوت جديد قالوا انه يستطيع أن يفكر ويتعلم مثل الإنسان.

وأشار *"يو بم جاي"* من معهد كوريا للعلوم والتكنولوجيا، أن الروبوت الذي يبدو مثل طفل صغير يرتدى بدلة رمادية و زرقاء، يمكن أن يصبح أذكى روبوت في العالم لأنه بخلاف روبوتات أخرى, متّصل بكمبيوتر بالخارج خلال شبكة اتصالات لاسلكية فائقة السرعة، ويستطيع من استبدال المعلومات سريعا من خلال سيرفر.

هذا الروبوت يبلغ طوله *150* سنتيمتر و يزن *67* كيلوجراما، مجهز بأجهزة بصرية وأجهزة استشعار، تستطيع أن تكشف الحركات والاتجاهات ثم تتم إرسالها إلى معالج للبيانات مما يسمح له التفاعل مع الناس بسرعة عالية، وقد تم تقديمه من خلال برنامج تليفزيوني حيا فيه الروبوت المذيع وتفاعل معه بطريقه تدل على ذكائه ، فعندما سأله المذيع عن اسمه اجاب الروبوت بأنه لم يطلق عليه اسم بعد وعند انتهاء البرنامج لوح له بيديه مودعا وقال انه يأمل ان يراه ثانية عندما يكون اكثر ذكائا.

وصرح مبتكروه بأن الروبوت الجديد يمشى بسرعة*0.9* كيلومتر في الساعة.

جدير بالذكر أن هذا الروبوت يمكن أن يستخدم في المستقبل كمساعد في المكاتب الكبيرة، اوربما يقوم بمساعدتك فى يوم من الأيام.

ومما لا شك فيه أننا يمكن أن نطلق على آسيا أنها مستودع روبوتات العالم في الفترة القادمة ، حيث تخرج معظم هذه المخترعات من قارة آسيا ومن الصين واليابان وكوريا الجنوبية تحديدا ، وحول آخر الابتكارات الأسيوية في مجال الربوتات نجح فريق من أساتذة معهد شنيانج شمال شرق الصين فى صنع إنسان آلى* "روبوت"* على شكل ثعبان.

ومن المتوقع أن يخصص الروبوت الجديد *"يو يا"* للاستخدام فى البيئات الجغرافية المعقده، حيث يبلغ طوله *144* سنتيمتراً، كما أنه مزود بـ *16* مفصلاً، وتبلغ سرعته القصوى نصف متر/ثانية، ويسير ملتوياً كالثعبان على الأراضي بمختلف أنواعها، كما يتلقى إشارات التوجيه والتحكم بتقنية الاستشعار عن بعد.

الى جانب ذلك فان الروبوت بمقدوره تنفيذ المهام الشاقة التي يعجز الإنسان الآلى التقليدي ذو الأرجل والعجلات عن القيام بها.​


----------



## mooddood2 (23 يونيو 2006)

اهو كده الشغل ولا بلاش
مشكور على المعلومات الجميلة


----------



## hamzaaa (24 يونيو 2006)

شكرا لك يا افضل مهندس في المنتدى 

والله إنك رائع يا دييييييب


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (24 يونيو 2006)

*معلومات جميلة جداً*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
فعلاً معلومات جميلة حول هذا التقدم في صناعة الروبوتات الذكية
والمزيد من اليابانيون والكوريون والصينيون ستنسمع عنها قريباً
وتقبل خالص تحياتي :7:​


----------



## ahmedeldeep (24 يونيو 2006)

hamzaaa قال:


> شكرا لك يا افضل مهندس في المنتدى
> 
> والله إنك رائع يا دييييييب


جزاك الله خيرا اخى حمزة


----------



## yasser alieldin (24 يونيو 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم
فعلا الناس دى ما بتلعبش!


----------



## المهندس الطموح (28 يونيو 2006)

أشكرك أخي على هذه المعلومة الرائعة


----------



## justice (30 يونيو 2006)

شكرا زيلا على هذة المشاركة الاكثر من رائعة يا اخى


----------



## ALRASHED71 (1 يوليو 2006)

شكراً جزيلاً على هذه المعلومات


----------



## khaled-aly49 (31 يوليو 2006)

شكرا يا باشا


----------



## amir_azab2000 (13 أغسطس 2006)

*معلومات مفيدة *
شكرا يا بشموهند س


----------



## الوولف (28 أغسطس 2006)

الله يعطيهم الصحة ويوفقهم وان شاء الله احنا بنصير احسن منهم.


----------

